# איך את, ומה עניינים? תספרי לי!  י



## fannetteclapluschouette

Hello Everyone 

I received an email from a friend and he ends it by this sentence : 
איך את, ומה עניינים? תספרי לי! י
I tried it in several online translation tools but in the end, it doesn't mean anything  

Is there somebody who could tell me what it means?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BBman

How are you? tell me!


----------



## fannetteclapluschouette

Thank you !


----------



## dinji

fannetteclapluschouette said:


> Thank you !


Your friend seems to have omitted the definite article. I think it should be:

ומה העניינים


----------



## BBman

dinji is right. I probably didn't notice that.


----------



## fannetteclapluschouette

Ahhh, I will tell him 
But it still means the same, right? 
(I don't know hebrew at all)


----------



## אדם

Do many people say איך את/ה? I've been told that many people don't, is that incorrect?


----------



## TalK

אדם said:


> Do many people say איך את/ה? I've been told that many people don't, is that incorrect?



Hey Adam,
That's not incorrect, people will usually ask "how are you?" in that way if the person is going through tough times or ill. It's a way of asking "how are you holding up?" or "how do you feel?" It can also be used if the people haven't seen or talked to each other in a long time as a way to "catch up."


----------



## Aoyama

Pour être précis :
איך את eikh at = "comment es-tu" = comment ça va ?
ומה עניינים ouma inyanim= et qu'est-ce qui se passe (avec toi)/quelles sont les nouvelles
תספרי לי!י tissapri li = "raconte-moi"


----------



## Tamar

Seulement deux choses a corriger 



> Pour être précis :
> איך את eikh at = "comment es-tu" = comment ça va ?
> ומה עניינים ouvema inyanim= et qu'est-ce qui se passe (avec toi)/quelles sont les nouvelles
> תספרי לי!י tiessapri li = "raconte-moi"


----------



## Aoyama

Absolument, j'ai été un peu vite ...
Pour *ou*/*vé*ma ça peut peut-être se discuter ...


----------

